# Taskleisten farbe ändern



## Tobias K. (4. Dezember 2003)

moin


Gibt es ne möglichkeit die Farbe der Taskleiste unter WinXP Home zu änder?
Am liebsten ohne großartig ein Programm zu installieren!
Muss auch ncihts großartiges sein, einfach ne andere Farbe die ich auswähle.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Dezember 2003)

Da die Tastkleiste ein "Fenster" wie jedes andere ist (eigentlich) kann man die Farbe global ändern. Dann ist aber nicht nur die Taskleiste farbig sondern jedes Fenster. Ohne Zusatzprogramm kannst Du das vergessen. Jedenfalls ist mir kein Registry-Trick dafür bekannt


----------



## zeromancer (5. Dezember 2003)

Das eigentliche Problem ist sicher, dass Du die Visual Styles von XP verwendest oder? Um die Taskleiste (und die anderen Fenster gleich mit, wie mein Vorredner schon sagte) zu ändern, müsstest Du auf die klassische Darstellung wechseln - dann sieht Dein XP allerdings so aus wie ein Win 2000 

Nachtrag: ansonsten gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit, das (leider) kommerzielle StyleXP von TGT Soft zu benutzen (http://www.tgtsoft.com).


----------



## Tobias K. (5. Dezember 2003)

moin


Also ich habe auf das Win2k aussehen umgeschaltet (hätte ich vielleicht sagen sollen) hab mir ein Hintergrunbild gemacht, aber da passt die graue Farbe der Taskleiste garnicht zu! Un dich will nicht das die Taskleiste ausgeblenden wird. aber ich sehe schon das ich dazu wohl noch ein Programm drauf machen muss.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## prax (18. April 2004)

Ich weiß nicht was daran so schwer sein soll einfach rechtsklick am Desktop -> Eigenschaften -> Darstellung und dann herumspielen. Bei WinXP gibts nur drei Designs (blau, silber und olivgrün) aber beim altem style kann man es so editieren wie man will.
Wenn ich etwas falsch verstanden haben soll sagt es bitte


----------



## turndevil (21. April 2004)

hm denk scho dass du was falsch verstanden hast. er (und ich) will den neuen style aber nur die taskbar ändern.
naja wurscht. den alten style kann man dann aber bestimmt wieder so umändern, dass mans für xp halten kann oder? also halt dann mit angepasster taskleiste.

mfg
tom


----------



## zycho (21. April 2004)

hey leute es gibt ne möglickkeit style xp zu umgehen.... man kann mit einem programm einfach so die theme dateien anklicken und sie werden genutzt dazu müsst ihr windows allerdings erst mit diesem programm patchen.
Im endeffekt wird durch dieses Programm nur was an den einstellungen für die Styles geändert.
Also nix schlimmes.

http://ncd32.spencer.netclusive.de/winpatcher.exe

ca. 4mb

funktioniert einwandfrei.

btw. guckt euch mal meine hp an:

http://www.christianbanken

gruß Christian.


----------



## Neurodeamon (21. April 2004)

Es wird nicht window gepatcht, sondern nur eine Datei: uxtheme.dll

Ich würde dazu auch nicht unbedingt den Patcher von irgendwo nehmen, sondern von einer Seite die einen namen hat: http://www.belchfire.net/

Da gibt es einen älteren Patcher und einen aktuellen der auch die Service Packs berücksichtigt.


Gruß,
Neuro


----------

